# I just don't get it



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

I have just been looking at kittens for sale in my area ... Just to see what is being advertised along with my own kittens 

How are these colours possible from a cream sire and cream dam

Blue cream and black tortie 

There is red boys ,cream boys in the litter ,so I can understand that with mum and dad being cream selfs .. 

Am I overlooking something here and just having a thick day


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

No - cream to cream can only produce cream.


----------



## Luthien159 (Jul 18, 2013)

Depends on the background of the cats actually. Growing up we had 2 cream cats that has tortoise kittens, we did some research into the parents of our 2 cats and found a tortoise cat in the ancestery so it is possible


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Luthien159 said:


> Depends on the background of the cats actually. Growing up we had 2 cream cats that has tortoise kittens, we did some research into the parents of our 2 cats and found a tortoise cat in the ancestery so it is possible


What colour was dad - was there only one dad?

Genetically cream only has the red gene and the dilute gene so can't give anything else. YOu can't carry tortie - you NEED a non red, non dilute gene to give you that.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

The advert says both are cream .. Just something not right ummmmm


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Cosmills said:


> The advert says both are cream .. Just something not right ummmmm


Can't even get full color reds - only creams.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Luthien159 said:


> Depends on the background of the cats actually. Growing up we had 2 cream cats that has tortoise kittens, we did some research into the parents of our 2 cats and found a tortoise cat in the ancestery so it is possible


Are you saying two separate female cream cats who had tortie kittens, or a male & a female who had a tortie kitten? If the latter I suspect more than one father was involved.

As Spid has said several times, a _pair _of cream cats will only every have cream kittens.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

The advert for you ...

I would love to email, but in my area ...

Un Reg British Shorthair Kittens - Mixed litter | Cleethorpes, Lincolnshire | Pets4Homes


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Well, if the mum is cream and the dad is cream, then it's plain and simple. She's lying. There's no way a cream can produce reds when mated with another cream, and certainly not torties!


----------



## catlove844 (Feb 15, 2011)

from the advert (amazed they are keeping them till 12weeks old!) But Im guessing that she might have 2 British shorthairs, the boy is neutered and the mum was let outside to breed, they don't look like full brits to me!

We have been told this before, people go to view a litter and are shown a pedigree cat and think the kittens are half pedigree, when in actual fact the pedigree is neutered and its a moggie litter! 

edit: they seem to have the cat & kitten in a outside house?? IT says both parents are registered but kittens wont be (Shocker!!) Maybe the mum got out so they cant register them so are just lying to sell them at a lovely £250 each?


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

This could also be why they are un-reg 

I knew I was right ... I was trying to think if there was a possibility it could be true , and looked at my genetic book ... 

So though I would ask the powers of you guys 

Am ok with genetic , just things like this put things in my head


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Whoever it is needs a phone call regarding genetics :lol:


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

I would love to go round ... But I don't think my mouth would stop


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Tempting to right to them and ask if I can have one of these tortie wonderbabies for genetic testing, given that it's the first known instance of two dilutes on the same colour strand being able to produce a dominant exhibiting both colours...


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

carly87 said:


> Tempting to right to them and ask if I can have one of these tortie wonderbabies for genetic testing, given that it's the first known instance of two dilutes on the same colour strand being able to produce a dominant exhibiting both colours...


I don't think you will get a response Carly.. Am dying to mail them ...


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

I knew of a cat who produced genetically impossible kittens, after searching and searching they found a couple of hairs between the toes. Such a small amount but that's all it takes. I think that would be quite a rare case.

Those kittens don't look very well, their eyes need some attention.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Couldnt help myself....


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Both are dilute so even if the girl has a few blue hairs it doesn't account for the red kitten.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

OrientalSlave said:


> Both are dilute so even if the girl has a few blue hairs it doesn't account for the red kitten.


Of course, just a comment that sometimes things do happen


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> Couldnt help myself....


Did you ....... Do you have a response ?


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Did you ....... Do you have a response ?


nope no response lol


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> nope no response lol


Lol .... OH sent one too and the same ... I keep looking in my junk box just in case it has gone in there .... Nope pmsl


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Lol .... OH sent one too and the same ... I keep looking in my junk box just in case it has gone in there .... Nope pmsl


lol.Seen your ad today.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> lol.Seen your ad today.


Wot ... Do you think ... Be honest mrs lol


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Wot ... Do you think ... Be honest mrs lol


lol,i think its very well written and what you have wrote is perfect,you may struggle to get that though this time of year,but dont worry you can always reduce if you get no joy.

May be worth having a good pic of a blue kit in main photo as people go nuts for the blues.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

this is my main piccy,im not that chuffed with it but its doing my head in playing about trying to get a better one.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Yeah I have been trying to get a good pic of the big blue .... She is either running around or asleep ... 

I started them at that price so I could reduce later ... As long as I get my costs back and they go to good homes am not bothered 

I want to extend the cattery next year so hopefully it will help to go towards that too ...


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Yeah I have been trying to get a good pic of the big blue .... She is either running around or asleep ...
> 
> I started them at that price so I could reduce later ... As long as I get my costs back and they go to good homes am not bothered
> 
> I want to extend the cattery next year so hopefully it will help to go towards that too ...


dont even think iv broke even this time round.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> this is my main piccy,im not that chuffed with it but its doing my head in playing about trying to get a better one.
> 
> View attachment 121062


Gorge gorge gorge .... I personally think this is your best litter so far this year ... And I cannot believe the little mites have not been snapped up ..

Am going to give Rubes until the end of the year, to see if we can put some weight on her ... If not she will be spayed ... See is really doing my head in..

If this happens , I will be looking for another lilac


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Gorge gorge gorge .... I personally think this is your best litter so far this year ... And I cannot believe the little mites have not been snapped up ..
> 
> Am going to give Rubes until the end of the year, to see if we can put some weight on her ... If not she will be spayed ... See is really doing my head in..
> 
> If this happens , I will be looking for another lilac


You think so,i liked the last litter better this litter their coats gould do with been thicker but im hoping they will blossom into something real nice.

Id love a seal bi point from tass next time round..hope shes listening.

Id try rubes with a litter before spaying put her to a big nice boy and the kits may come out nice.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

A seal bi ... Double yummy 

Saffy coat is really good ... It's nice and dense and so soft and her colour tone are coming on nice ... 

They look really nice in the pics... Billy is producing some very nice kits 

Just hope DD does the same for me ...


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> A seal bi ... Double yummy
> 
> Saffy coat is really good ... It's nice and dense and so soft and her colour tone are coming on nice ...
> 
> ...


Im sure he will hes a nice boy.

Would like to try breeze with cad next,shes been in call twice now the kits are only 11 week  she used to be my silent caller ..not no more.Im not breeding anymore this year though with the baby been due november.

Defo going to put tottie to playboy seal tortie points..yummy.And gypsy and luna will be going to billy ,but this is all next year.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> Im sure he will hes a nice boy.
> 
> Would like to try breeze with cad next,shes been in call twice now the kits are only 11 week  she used to be my silent caller ..not no more.Im not breeding anymore this year though with the baby been due november.
> 
> Defo going to put tottie to playboy seal tortie points..yummy.And gypsy and luna will be going to billy ,but this is all next year.


Am waiting for Rosie to start .... Though she was a couple of times but nothing

Don't blame , you have had a busy year ... And with baby due soon , its time to put your feet up Mrs


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Am waiting for Rosie to start .... Though she was a couple of times but nothing
> 
> Don't blame , you have had a busy year ... And with baby due soon , its time to put your feet up Mrs


Do you think you will be keeping that one you like back?What colour is she?


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> Do you think you will be keeping that one you like back?What colour is she?


Yeah ... She is a blue cream ... Dip cat ... Her cream is not to strong , she is looking really nice ...

I have not done the genetic thing yet, to see wot we would get with DD ... I will DNA test her

Am going to give her a few more weeks and see .. I will prob pop her over to you to look at ... Just to make sure ...


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

we love bsh's said:


> this is my main piccy,im not that chuffed with it but its doing my head in playing about trying to get a better one.
> 
> View attachment 121062


That's a BSH? It's gorgeous! I thought only snowshoes came with that sort of colouring (YES! I ADMIT IT! I know nothing about cats except that they're lovely)


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Yeah ... She is a blue cream ...  Dip cat ... Her cream is not to strong , she is looking really nice ...
> 
> I have not done the genetic thing yet, to see wot we would get with DD ... I will DNA test her
> 
> Am going to give her a few more weeks and see .. I will prob pop her over to you to look at ... Just to make sure ...


You will get blue,lilac,blue tortie,lilac tortie girls in self and colourpoint some with tabby.
The boys will be blue,lilac or cream either in seld,cp,some with tabby.

Yeah pop her over.

You wont need to test for choc or dilute as you know she has these,im guessing dad was group b if so you wont need to blood group as you also know what she is there.You could do the pkd though.You know she will carry cp so dont need that either.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

lostbear said:


> That's a BSH? It's gorgeous! I thought only snowshoes came with that sort of colouring (YES! I ADMIT IT! I know nothing about cats except that they're lovely)


Lol it is a newer pattern for the brits but yes then can come in this colour they have just reached champion status with the gccf now.Here is what she will be like when grown ,this is her dad so she will darken up quite alot.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

we love bsh's said:


> Lol it is a newer pattern for the brits but yes then can come in this colour they have just reached champion status with the gccf now.Here is what she will be like when grown ,this is her dad so she will darken up quite alot.
> 
> View attachment 121089


My WORD! That is a cat with attitude ('cattitude', you might say :w00t


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

lostbear said:


> My WORD! That is a cat with attitude ('cattitude', you might say :w00t


Haha yes hes a lovely boy very lucky to have him,he is very lovable but he doesnt trust been picked up defo likes all four feet on the ground kind of cat but hes good at his job too 

This id what he gave me at the beginning of the year :001_tt1:


----------



## catlove844 (Feb 15, 2011)

anyone email them? any news?


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

catlove844 said:


> anyone email them? any news?


No didnt get no response,there is another one same iv just posted it in breeding section.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> No didnt get no response,there is another one same iv just posted it in breeding section.


I will pop and have a look in min ... I never got a reply ...


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> I will pop and have a look in min ... I never got a reply ...


just txed you


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Ad on pets4homes, silver Bengal x kittens 6 weeks old ready to go now, Spennymoor Co Durham, that's all wrong, £150 for a 6 week old kitten:yikes:
Sorry no good at cutting and pasting links


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

jaycee05 said:


> Ad on pets4homes, silver Bengal x kittens 6 weeks old ready to go now, Spennymoor Co Durham, that's all wrong, £150 for a 6 week old kitten:yikes:
> Sorry no good at cutting and pasting links


Your just rubbish jay lol .... Will have a look after bath time .... Kittens alseep so am making a run for it lol


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

I know, my son keeps showing how to do it, just cant get the hang of it, and with this windows 8 everything is complicated,:rolleyes5:


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Silver Bengal Kittens!! 6 weeks old! | Spennymoor, County Durham | Pets4Homes

reported


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Pleased you have reported.... Six weeks... If anyone takes them they are going to have problems


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

spid said:


> Silver Bengal Kittens!! 6 weeks old! | Spennymoor, County Durham | Pets4Homes
> 
> reported





Cosmills said:


> Pleased you have reported.... Six weeks... If anyone takes them they are going to have problems


reminds me of that shar-something bengals last week.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Preloved | british shorthair kittens for sale in Cleethorpes, South Humberside

Same person advert on preloved .... Look at the difference


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Preloved | british shorthair kittens for sale in Cleethorpes, South Humberside
> 
> Same person advert on preloved .... Look at the difference


Big difference in price and now ready 3 weeks earlier than in the original ad,no mention of the colour of the parents this time  so do they actually know who the dad id cause its defo not their cream boy for sure.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks for posting the link cosmills, I am useless at that, SPID I meant lol


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> Big difference in price and now ready 3 weeks earlier than in the original ad,no mention of the colour of the parents this time  so do they actually know who the dad id cause its defo not their cream boy for sure.


It's amazing isn't it ... Defo the same person ... Them poor poor babies .. And I bet them babies have been outside since birth


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> It's amazing isn't it ... Defo the same person ... Them poor poor babies .. And I bet them babies have been outside since birth


i reckon since they were too mobile defo wont be socialised like they state.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Not like our little rascals ... I have given up trying to keep them out the living room ... Baby gate ... Straight over ... All breakables have been removed ... I now have window sill kittens lol


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Silver bengals back on ad,posted 24 minutes ago, so reporting it has made no difference it seems


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Not like our little rascals ... I have given up trying to keep them out the living room ... Baby gate ... Straight over ... All breakables have been removed ... I now have window sill kittens lol


Lol i feel your pain..2 grand leather sofa is fooked! :thumbdown:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

jaycee05 said:


> Silver bengals back on ad,posted 24 minutes ago, so reporting it has made no difference it seems


report again,so you see when you are on the actual ad,look at the top of your screen in the url bar,highlight the writing in the bar,right click,copy,paste on here.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Not like our little rascals ... I have given up trying to keep them out the living room ... Baby gate ... Straight over ... All breakables have been removed ... I now have window sill kittens lol


you know what iv done,mind you no use to you if they have learnt to go over,iv doubled up 2 safety gates so the bars are closer together and they cant squeeze through.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> Lol i feel your pain..2 grand leather sofa is fooked! :thumbdown:


Ouch ....... Am keeping claws cut ... My legs are scratched to death .. Sofa is ok so far ...


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> you know what iv done,mind you no use to you if they have learnt to go over,iv doubled up 2 safety gates so the bars are closer together and they cant squeeze through.


The only one they cannot get over is the stairs one ... Which am pleased about . they are fast little buggers ... If I open the kitchen door it's a race who can get there first ... Nearly trapped Poppy in the door this morning ... The bin is the favourite play thing ... All those toys and they chose a bin lol ... Mental


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> The only one they cannot get over is the stairs one ... Which am pleased about . they are fast little buggers ... If I open the kitchen door it's a race who can get there first ... Nearly trapped Poppy in the door this morning ... The bin is the favourite play thing ... All those toys and they chose a bin lol ... Mental


Oh i know about the door thing and it drives me nuts with the kids in and out its constant round up kitty time and they are clever..behind sofa they bolt so you cant catch them..we had final jabs today..oh i know someone letting a dixylan boy go young boy choc bi point looks nice they are downsizing.They have got others too there letting go.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> Oh i know about the door thing and it drives me nuts with the kids in and out its constant round up kitty time and they are clever..behind sofa they bolt so you cant catch them..we had final jabs today..oh i know someone letting a dixylan boy go young boy choc bi point looks nice they are downsizing.They have got others too there letting go.


I don't have enough hands to grab them all ... Find myself doing a funny dance to move them out the way .. Cannot go to the loo in peace , always one wanting to sit on ya knee lol

Pm me the details Hun


----------

